# Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)



## herbi (26. Nov. 2010)

Servus HGT´ler,...

ich möchte von Euch mal wissen ,...

macht ihr in Euerm Teich , im *WINTER*, einen TWW (Teilwasserwechsel),....

Wenn JA warum,....?

Wenn NEIN,...ebenso warum,...?

Bitte nicht damit Antworten,..."es ist die letzten Jahre auch gut gegangen,...!" ,....bitte sagt uns warum es Gut gegangen ist,....? Ihr müsst doch dafür eine Begründung haben,...!?

Wäre toll wenn sich viele beteiligen würden um,...den Anfängern eine Entscheidungshilfe zu geben,...egal ob "Kleinteich" oder "High-Endteich",....


Danke im Voraus für Euere regen Teilnahme,....


----------



## herbi (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Servus habe mit JA gestimmt ,..weil ich nicht will das meine Fische in ihrer eigenen Pisse (sorry) den ganzen langen Winter über schwimmen,....!


----------



## Doris (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Hallo Herbi

Im Winter lassen wir unseren Teich mitsamt seinen Lebewesen in Ruhe.
 Ich denke ein TWW läßt den Fischen auch nicht die Winterruhe die sie benötigen um diese lange Zeit zu überbrücken. 
​


----------



## newbee (27. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Ich mache auch im Winter TWW
1. damit das Klo auch mal Sauber gemacht wird
2. Um etwas Warmes Wasser zu zu führen.

Wöchentlich ca.6000Tsd L


----------



## Nori (27. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

TWW in Form von Leitungswasser gibt es nicht - da der Teich momentan rel. hoch gefüllt ist werde ich vor der Eisschicht etwas abpumpen und dann mit dem Regen der nächsten Woxchen "nachfüllen" - Leitungswasser gibts nur wenn was mit den Wasserwerten nicht stimmt (hab wegen Regenwasserspeisung etwas zu weiches Wasser).
Habe keine verweichlichten "Fische" sondern "Kampf-Goldis" - die lachen über den Winter!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Boxerfan (27. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Ich mache im Winter keinen TWW um nicht die Ruhe der Fische zu stören.TWW wird bei mir Ende Oktober durchgeführt.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Thorsten (27. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

*Nein*, weil der Filter auf kleiner Stufe weiter läuft...


----------



## toco (27. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Abgesehen von dem Wasser, das bei Regenfällen durch den Überlauf verschwindet und durch Regenwasser ersetzt wird, mache ich keinen Wasserwechsel.

Auch ich meine, dass die Fische mit der gewohnten Wasserzusammensetzung überwintern sollten und jede Umstellung während der Ruhephase schädlich ist.

@Thorsten
Lass dir von einem ehemaligen Aquarianer gesagt sein, dass eine Filterung keinen Wasserwechsel ersetzt!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

*JA*

Weil der Filter deutlich gedrosselt den ganzen Winter durchläuft, die Koi aber dennoch ab und an was futtern. 
Natürlich sind es keine 20% Wasserwechsel, aber ein paar Tausend Liter gibt es die Woche über schon solange es möglich ist.

Dazu muss ich aber sagen das meine Koi nicht Wochenlang am Grund liegen und ruhen, da ist schon ab und an Bewegung drin.


----------



## Nikolai (27. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Hallo,

ich habe mit "Ja" gestimmt, obwohl ich meine, daß es für die Fische keinen Vorteil bringt. Diese haben ihren Stoffwechsel reduziert und somit ihre Ausscheidungen. Der natürliche Abbau von Schadstoffen setzt sich in einem gesunden Teich auch im Winter, wenn auch verlangsamt, fort. Die Zersetzungsprozesse, und damit die Lösung von Schadstoffen sind bei niedrigen Temperaturen auch verlangsamt. Damit ist das Gleichgewicht wieder hergestellt.
Mein Wasserwechsel ist dadurch begründet, daß ich über eine Zeitschaltuhr täglich Brunnenwasser in meinen Pflanzenteich leite und von dort aus kontunuierlich mit einer kleinen Pumpe das Wasser in den höher gelegenen Teich fördere. Das verzögert die Eisbildung und füllt meinen Pflanzenteich, der über die Dochtwirkung ständig Wasser verliert wieder auf.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## jochen (27. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Hallo,

ich habe mit einem klaren NEIN gestimmt.

Man muss aber auch dazu schreiben, das mein Besatz zum Volumen eher gering ist, und die Teichtiefe, und ganz wichtig !!,.... die Fläche an der tiefsten Stelle des Teiches ausreichend ist.

Nikolai hat es gut geschrieben wieso es bei solchen Verhältnissen kaum Ausfälle gibt die auf schlechte Wasserwerte zurückzuführen sind.

Die Fische sind seit Jahren an ihren für mich natürlichen Kreislauf gebunden,
sie "drehen" ihren Stoffwechsel nach unten, verharren an der tiesten Stelle am Teich, die wie oben beschrieben für meinen Besatz ausreichend ist.
Gefüttert wird ab einer Wassertemperatur von 10°C nicht mehr, obwohl ich den Fischen in der gesamten  Saison (wie auch die Jahre zuvor) nur 250 gr.Sera GVG-mix fütterte, sie sind also menschlich ausgedrückt fast Selbstversorger.

Das die Nitrifikanten im Teich ebenfalls eine Ruhepause einlegen und nicht mehr so viel Schadstoffe umwandeln können, gleicht sich wie von Nikolai beschrieben dadurch aus, das eben die Fische ihren Stoffwechsel reduziert haben,
DAS GLEICHGEWICHT BLEIBT IM TEICH SOMIT VORHANDEN.

PS. Liebhabern von Koi etc. die ihren Tieren aus was für Gründen auch immer, keine Ruhepausen gönnen, und somit im Winter zufüttern,  würde ich raten für ein klares JA zu stimmen,
das Gleichgewicht Stoffabbau im Teich (bzw. Filter), zum Stoffwechsel der Tiere würde ohne Wasserwechsel nach meiner Meinung arg aus dem Ruder laufen.

Fazit...

Jeder muss sich im klaren sein was er für einem Teich hat, oder anstrebt,...
 und wie er darauf reagieren sollte,
Liebhabern von Fischen die gerne auch mal Spass an den Tieren im Winter haben, sollten (müssen) Wasserwechseln...

Leute die ihren Fischen eine Ruhephase (mit geeigneten Bedingungen Besatz vs. Volumen so.) geben, brauchen nach meinen Erfahrungen keinen Wasserwechsel machen.

Mit freundlichen Gruss,

Jochen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Auch wir nehmen keine TWW vor.
Begründung ähnlich wie bei Jochen, 
- kleiner Besatz im Verhältnis zur Teichgröße
- die Ruhephase der Fische nicht stören wollen.


----------



## Inken (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Moin!

Ich sehe das ganz ähnlich. Da wir zum allergrößten Teil nur __ Kleinfische beherbergen, die zusammen auf die Waage gelegt wahrscheinlich gerade mal ein Pfund Fisch ergeben (inkl. der __ Sonnenbarsche), sehe ich bei unseren 11 tsd. Litern nicht wirklich ein Problem.
Ich halte eine Stelle am Teich eisfrei und gönne ihnen ihre Winterruhe. Das Aufwirbeln der Wasserschichten würde sie evtl. nur nach oben locken.


----------



## graubart48 (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Nein,
ich schließ mich mal der Meinung von Doris an.

schönen Sonntag
Erwin


----------



## robsig12 (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Ich mache schon Teilwasserwechsel im Winter. Dies mache ich zum Einem, dass ich die Temperatur dadurch anheben möchte und kann, und zum Anderem, auch ohne Fressen, schadete es nicht die obere Schicht abzupumpen, und mit Frischwasser zu befüllen. 

Herbi hat aber meiner Meinung nach die Frage ein wenig falsch gestellt.

Man sollte die Frage auf einen Koiteich anwenden.

Dieses Forum hat so viele Facetten und verschiedenste User mit ganz unterschiedlichen Teichen, auch Miniteichen, usw..

Früher wie ich Goldorfen und __ Moderlieschen im altem Teich gehabt habe, wäre ich im Leben nie darauf gekommen, im Winter da rumzupanschen. Auch Eisfreihalter waren mir völlig fremd, und habe damit ohne es zu wissen 15 Jahre keine Ausfälle gehabt. 

Nun sind aber die Anforderungen gestiegen, und auch habe ich mich in Foren, und Fachbüchern eingehender mit dem Thema Koihaltung beschäftigt.

In einem reinem Koiteich, macht ein Teilwasserwechsel immer Sinn, und sollte auch soweit die Möglichkeit besteht durchgeführt werden.


----------



## robsig12 (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*



Inken schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich sehe das ganz ähnlich. Da wir zum allergrößten Teil nur __ Kleinfische beherbergen, die zusammen auf die Waage gelegt wahrscheinlich gerade mal ein Pfund Fisch ergeben (inkl. der __ Sonnenbarsche), sehe ich bei unseren 11 tsd. Litern nicht wirklich ein Problem.
> Ich halte eine Stelle am Teich eisfrei und gönne ihnen ihre Winterruhe. Das Aufwirbeln der Wasserschichten würde sie evtl. nur nach oben locken.



Hallo Inken,

aufwirbeln der Wasserschichten halte ich für kein Problem, da es sie so in unseren kleinen Teichen fast nicht gibt. 
So ein Wasserwechsel im Winter sollte auch nicht mit zu viel Druck passieren. Bei mir kann es schon mal sein, dass ich in 2 Stunden nur 500 Liter einbringe, und dadurch halt die Temperatur um 0,1 oder 0,2 Grad höher bringe. Mehr sollte nicht sein, da sonst die Ruhe natürlich gestört werden wird.


----------



## holly1357 (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Hi,

ich mache auch teilwasserwechsel, bzw fülle ich regelmäßig nach.... nicht so oft wie im sommer, aber 3000l die woche sollten es schon sein. bei mir rennt der filter noch mit 32000l, wobei 17000l über den bachlauf mit wasserfall gehen. und da der bachlauf wasser verliert, muß ich pro woche ca 5cm wasser nachfüllen, ist ja in dem sinne auch ein kleiner wasserwechsel. und die fische stört das überhaupt nicht weil ich im Ultrasieve nachfülle, und das wasser im filter abkühlen kann.
und wenn, es ist immer noch genug bewegung im teich..... klar liegen einige am grund und kuscheln, aber ab und zu wird gewechselt, dann kommen sie teilweise auch noch nach oben.

gruß holly


----------



## cpt.nemo (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Hallo,
also ich mache Wasserwechsel. Keinen so großen wie im Sommer, aber so 500-1000 Liter alle 2 Wochen. Mein Filter ist zur Zeit ausgeschaltet, aber die Fische sind noch ziemlich aktiv unerwegs und fressen auch ein wenig Sinkfutter.Da finde ich es besser das Wasser ein bischen aufzufrischen.


----------



## Amphibie (2. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Wasseraustausch gab es über das ganze Jahr genug- im Frühjahr durch Verdunstung ständig Brunnenwasser nachgefüllt später dann ein total verregneter Sommer , mit Teichfit ph-Wert + KH vorsorglich 2-3x im Jahr stabilisiert und bei moderatem Besatz darf es dann jetzt ohne weitere Eingriffe an die wohlverdiente Winterpause natürlich mit Eisfreihalter ,Oxydator und Sprudelstein gehen.Bisher keine Verluste zu vermelden bei max.1.20m Tiefe.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (5. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

..ich fülle 3mal pro Woche Brunnenwasser dazu, jeweils 500l, hält die Temperatur im grünen Bereich, und etwas frisches Wasser schadet nie


----------



## drwr (6. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Hallo,

wer füttert muß wechseln .

Wer nicht füttert sollte gelegentlich wechseln, denn nur weil die Fische am Boden liegen ist der Stoffwechsel nicht = 0, dann würden sie oben treiben, denn nur ein toter Fisch hat keinen Stoffwechsel. Dabei ist davon auszugehen, daß die Fische je nach Temperatur "nur" 10 %
des ursprünglichen Stoffwechsels haben, entsprechend kann ich 10 x weniger Wasserwechsel vornehmen. Wer von Euch pinkelt nicht mal in der Nacht obwhl er 6 Stunden
geschlafen hat ??
In jeder frostfreien Periode säubere ich das Filter und mache einen Teilwasserwechsel.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## koimen (7. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Hallo,

mache auch TWW (gleiche Antwort in etwa wie Uwe). Meine Koi sind doch immer relativ aktiv.....stehen zwar ab 6° und tiefer am Bodengrund auch rum....ich seh sie aber später wieder langsam (bei dieser WT) auch wieder umherschwimmen. Füttere die Koi etwa 1mal in der Woche mit ca. 30-40Stk 2mm Winterfutter. (Heize nun auch um nicht unter 5°-6° zu fallen.)
Einzig der Wasserfall ist reduziert um zu starkes auskühlen zu verhindern.....stelle aber diesen sicher nicht mehr ab diesen Winter.
Meine Koi sind alle mind. 45cm' und etwas grösser. Habe bereits bessere erfahrung aus dem vorletzten Jahr.....als letztes Jahr mit gar nichts machen.....

Ich denke es kommt doch auf jeden Teich individuell darauf an wie man die gesamte Koiteich überwinterung handhabt. Wenn man dann mit den Bildern vergleicht wird auch eher klar warum besser TWW oder beim anderen nicht.

Ich gönne auch sicher meinen Koi eine Winterpause......lasse sie in Ruhe......bzw. man geht langsam ans Becken etc......beim TWW ok das merken sie sofort. Wichtig ist das man immer täglich beobachtet ob alles i.o. ist und die WT etc. im Griff hat. (keine grosse WT_Schwankungen!!)

Gruss und schönen Winter ob nun mit oder ohne TWW........vorallem keine Ausfälle.


----------



## michag (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Hi

das ist ja mein erster Winter mit einem Koiteich. Warum sollte man TWW vornehmen wenn die Wasserwerte TOP sind.Lasse meinen Filter durchlaufen,ca.16.000  Liter pro Std.Der Teich ist abgedeckt und wird bei Bedarf zugeheizt.Die Temeperatur im Teich 9,3 Grad ....Winterfutter bekommen sie auch ca 3-4 mal pro Woche.Die Fische sind munter und schwimmen eigendlich oben...wie im Sommer ...............aber alles etwas langsamer.Die Koi sind zwischen 35 und 75 cm 19 Stck.an der Zahl


----------



## robsig12 (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Welche Wasserwerte sind Top?

Misst Du auch den Keimdruck mit. Gerade wenn die Koi weiter gefüttert werden und dadurch einen erhöhten Stoffwechsel haben, würde ich schon etwas Wasser wechseln. Ohne eine Diskusion anzuzetteln. Dein Besatz ist ja am oberem Limit. M.Meinung nach schadet da häufiger Wasserwechsel zur keiner Jahreszeit.


----------



## michag (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Hallo Robert, Keimdruck nein........Besatz am oberem  Limit ??? 19 Koi  bei 38m³......OK etwas neues Wasser aus dem Brunnen könnte ich machen ....Brunnenwasser hat ja ca. 10 Grad......muss nur sehen wo das abgelassene Wasser dann bleibt,denke schlecht kann ja nicht versickern


----------



## robsig12 (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Das mit dem "Abwasser" ist auch mein Problem im Winter. Ich wechsle meist im Dunklem mit Stirnlampe. (Der Nachbar schaut sonst immer so komisch, wenn es über seinen Hof läuft.) 
Die Temperatur von meinem Brunnenwasser liegt im Winter meist bei etwa 7 Grad.


----------



## jolantha (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Hallo, 
hol dies Thma mal wieder vor, weil ich mir doch ein wenig unsicher bin. 
Ich fülle grade meinen Teich auf, bei einer Eisschicht von ca. 10 cm , und einer Außentemperatur von 
8 ° plus.
Meinem Teich fehlen nämlich fast 30 cm Wasser .
Ist bei meiner Wassermenge eigentlich kein Problem, aber ich habe einen meiner Koi, dicht unter der 
Eisschicht ruhig liegen sehen, und habe geglaubt, er sei eingefroren. 
Als ich dann Wasser übers Eis laufen ließ, hat er sich weg bewegt. 
Da ich dieses Problem im Winter noch nie hatte, frage ich mich natürlich :
Richtig oder falsch ??


----------



## troll20 (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Hallo Jolantha, 

ich für meinen Teil mache keinen TWW.
Habe aber auch keinen Koipool,  der auf Temp. Gehalten wird.
Meine sind fast alle in Winterstarre gefallen und es gibt auch kein Futter. 
Dazu kommt das es eh die nächsten Tage regnen soll. 
Aber eine 100% Aussage wirst du auch nicht bekommen. 
Einer machts halt mit ein anderer ohne TWW. 

LG Rene


----------



## jolantha (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Hallo Troll,

eigentlich mache ich ja gar keinen TWW, ich fülle einfach nur auf !!


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Meinem Teich fehlen nämlich fast 30 cm Wasser

Hallo
 nu wenn in meinem Teich so viel Wasser weg sein würde dann ist da aber irgenwo ein Loch und Wasser muss ja dann wohl in den Teich .
Aber was ist denn nun eigendlich richtig Wasser im Winter wechsel oder besser nur etwas nachfüllen oder garnichts machen .
was ist nun besser :?

:?Gruss R. 

Bin bestimmt nicht der einziege der nun verunsichert ist bei so vielen unterschiedlichen Antworten


----------



## jolantha (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*



> =Reiner S;452742o
> nu wenn in meinem Teich so viel Wasser weg sein würde dann ist da aber irgenwo ein Loch und Wasser muss ja dann wohl in den Teich .



Ja, irgenwo ist da wohl auch ein Loch, wahrscheinlich mal wieder am Rand ne Naht 
undicht. ( Hatte ich schon mal )
Bei meiner Teichgröße ist das nicht so tragisch, dann sind es an der tiefsten Stelle
immer noch 1,10  -  1,20 m tief. 
Aber irgendwie hab ich gedacht, Frischwasser kann nichts schaden ????


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Wenn NEIN,...ebenso warum,...?

Wird für die Fische immer einen gewissen Stress bedeuten. Die Energie benötigen Sie vielleicht noch zum Überwintern.

Wenn natürlich was im Argen ist ist ein Teilwasserwechsel immer Sinnvoll.


----------



## jolantha (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wenn NEIN,...ebenso warum,...?
> 
> Wenn etwas im Argen ist ist ein Teilwasserwechsel immer Sinnvoll.



Ich hätte mich vielleicht doch nicht hier dran hängen sollen  !!

Ich habe* keinen* Teilwasserwechsel gemacht ! 
( TWW heißt ja mindestens 1/3 raus, und dann wieder rein )

1/3 bei mir raus, wären ca. 24 000 Liter 

Ich habe nur *nachgefüllt*


----------



## troll20 (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Nachfüllen wenn der Wasserspiegel sinkt ist doch ok.
Man sollte halt nur nicht zu kaltes Wasser einfüllen und nach möglichkeit so das die Schichtung der Temp. Zonen nicht so doll gestört wird.
Wieviel mußtes du denn Nachfüllen?
War der Stand in der letzten Zeit stabil, oder noch beim sinken?
Dann hättest du ja die ungefähre höhe der Undichtigkeit gefunden.

LG René


----------



## Hagalaz (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Ich hoffe ich werde hier nicht gleich mit der Mistgabel gejagt aber ich muss sagen von einem gezielten Teilwasserwechsel halte ich weder im Winter noch im Sommer was.
Das liegt eifach daran das ich auch im Aquarium nie einen Wasserwechsel machen und nur das verdunstete Wasser auffülle. 
Verstehe daher auch nicht warum immer empfohlen wir auch in ein intaktes System, egal ob Teich oder Aquarium, einzugreifen...

LG


----------



## zAiMoN (7. Feb. 2014)

Na , Frischwasser ist immer gut, da freuen sich die Fische


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich werde hier nicht gleich mit der Mistgabel gejagt aber ich muss sagen von einem gezielten Teilwasserwechsel halte ich weder im Winter noch im Sommer was.
> Das liegt eifach daran das ich auch im Aquarium nie einen Wasserwechsel machen und nur das verdunstete Wasser auffülle.
> Verstehe daher auch nicht warum immer empfohlen wir auch in ein intaktes System, egal ob Teich oder Aquarium, einzugreifen...
> 
> LG


Möchte kein Fisch bei dir sein. Intaktes System, wo die Fische in Ihren Ausscheidungen schwimmen und sich die ganzen nicht verdunstenden Anteile im Wasser anreichern. Bin auch nicht der alle zwei Wochen Wasserwechsler, aber ab und zu kommt immer was raus zum Blumengießen und manchmal auch ein Drittel raus und weg.

Hast du mal ein Bild von deinen Becken?


----------



## troll20 (7. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich werde hier nicht gleich mit der Mistgabel gejagt aber ich muss sagen von einem gezielten Teilwasserwechsel halte ich weder im Winter noch im Sommer was.
> Das liegt eifach daran das ich auch im Aquarium nie einen Wasserwechsel machen und nur das verdunstete Wasser auffülle.
> Verstehe daher auch nicht warum immer empfohlen wir auch in ein intaktes System, egal ob Teich oder Aquarium, einzugreifen...
> 
> LG



Das Problem bei Jolantha ist aber, das sie 30 cm Wasserverlust wegen einer Undichtigkeit hat.
Es geht also in Ihrem Fall *nicht um einen TWW* *sondern ums nachfüllen*.
Ob nun Aquarium oder Teich, irgend wie müßen mal die Giftstoffe raus, denn alles wird ein Filter nicht schaffen.

LG René


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Nun nach einigem suchen habe ich das hier gefunden ( http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/cms/index.php?id=65 )
Vieleicht hilft es ja dem einen oder anderen 

Danke gr. R.


----------



## Selfmen (8. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Also ich lass meinen Teich im Winter total in Ruhe! Was soll ich auch, der Wasserstand ist stabil und die Eisdecke ist immer noch geschlossen. Ich werde aber demnächst __ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben und dergleichen abschneiden.
Hab aber eine andere Frage, passt zwar nicht genau hier her, aber dennoch:
Möchte einen ordentlichen Teichsauger anschaffen, so in der 10000 bis 15000 l/h Klasse, hat da wer Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## jolantha (9. Feb. 2014)

*AW: Teilwasserwechsel (TWW) im Winter ( mit Umfrage)*

Danke Euch Allen 

Mein Wasser ist schon wieder weg.

Es ist der Anschluß am Ablaufrohr, das bei mir unterirdisch bis in den Graben geht. 
Also mal wieder Buddelarbeiten im Frühjahr.  
Eisdecke ist zur Hälfte weg, und Fische sind oben.


----------

